# Possible Gb Source Code?



## rabbert.klein

I found a zip file labled SCH-I510 EP4D which was not there the last time I visited opensource.samsung.com but this can't be right, someone please prove me wrong.

https://opensource.samsung.com

Contents of SCH-I510-VZW_Platform.txt extracted from SCH-I510-VZW_Opensource.zip
How to build

1. Get android open source.
: version info - *Android gingerbread 2.3.5(r1)* *<----* this is the only major clue I can find as the date stamps in this zip are screwy
( Download site : http://source.android.com )

2. Overwrite modules that you want to build.
- \external\iproute2 : Write "ip \" into "build\core\user_tags.mk" so that add this module.
- \external\webkit : Delete this source tree at Android gingerbread and then copy & execute "clean build".
- \external\alsa-lib : Write "libasound \" into "build\core\user_tags.mk" so that add this module.

3. Add the following lines at the end of build/target/board/generic/BoardConfig.mk

BOARD_HAVE_BLUETOOTH := true
BOARD_HAVE_BLUETOOTH_BCM := true
BT_ALT_STACK := true
BRCM_BT_USE_BTL_IF := true
BRCM_BTL_INCLUDE_A2DP := true
BOARD_USES_ALSA_AUDIO := true

4. make

I'm wrong, correct?


----------



## cmdrfrog

I see it too.. Huzzah? EP4D eh? Could that mean solo want really the final GB build or an ota is coming

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruiserdude

When did you find this? I'd definitely save a copy of it, in case it was put up by mistake and they pull it. Though I read that there's a strong rumor that the newest maintenance update was just approved, and should go OTA in about a week. Still, its uncharacteristic for them to post source before its official, but if this really is something that's VERY good news for Samsung's commitment to open source. Keep an eye on it and see if anything changes tomorrow.


----------



## rabbert.klein

I found it on Samsung's open source release center http://opensource.samsung.com about 01:10 EST

http://www.mediafire...u2ts24igw5qvabq

I uploaded it here just in case, I'm continuing to look through all the code and readme files though.


----------



## Birthofahero

Damn, this is sounding great.


----------



## jkat797

does this mean cm7.....


----------



## hoppermi

jkat797 said:


> does this mean cm7.....


CM7 is sooooo 2011. Hopefully this has real RIL code and not apologies from the developer because the code sux.


----------



## Donkey80

So excited!


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Development is for usable releases. Thanks


----------



## Schoat333

Thats interesting. I would be surprised if this was the OTA considering there has been a newer build leaked already.


----------



## munkyspunk

This is going to piss Verizon off something fierce. It goes right against their policy of ignoring any given phone's development in favor of their flagship phone of the week.


----------



## hoppermi

Schoat333 said:


> Thats interesting. I would be surprised if this was the OTA considering there has been a newer build leaked already.


Not if this build tested better than our current leak.


----------



## Schoat333

hoppermi said:


> Not if this build tested better than our current leak.


True, but the EP4P build is very stable, so it would be a little surprising.

The other thing I find weird is usally source isn't released until a little after the OTA has been released. I wonder if samsung got sick of verizon rejecting builds, so they just decided to get some source out there for us.


----------



## bludevil35

they did the same thing with the Fascinate if I remember correctly. Samsung dropped the Source before VZW OTA'd.


----------



## trparky

All I can say is that is good news. From what I read somewhere, Samsung doesn't release kernel source code unless they intend that the update for which that source code is for is going to be released.


----------



## electron

This has the potential to be very good for is charge users. Lets hope its easier for the devs to work their magic now.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## munkyspunk

Read on the IRC this doesn't have the RIL code. Whether or not this is true, you're gonna have to wait for someone who knows what they're talking about. Don't get all in a tizzy for CM7 just yet.


----------



## cmdrfrog

From the EP4D Source / Kernel Source / Drivers / LTE SPI Driver c source file:

/*This is a temporary piece of crappy code that I was forced to write as I did not figure
out how to properly use the SPI driver in the system. Please resist the temptation of ever using
this code in a good Samsung phone. I will remove this code as soon as I figure out the correct
way of using the SPI driver*/

Shakes my confidence in this a bit.


----------



## buddyfunlove

bludevil35 said:


> they did the same thing with the Fascinate if I remember correctly. Samsung dropped the Source before VZW OTA'd.


Yep, that is exactly what happened. Good stuff.


----------



## munkyspunk

cmdrfrog said:


> From the EP4D Source / Kernel Source / Drivers / LTE SPI Driver c source file:
> 
> /*This is a temporary piece of crappy code that I was forced to write as I did not figure
> out how to properly use the SPI driver in the system. Please resist the temptation of ever using
> this code in a good Samsung phone. I will remove this code as soon as I figure out the correct
> way of using the SPI driver*/
> 
> Shakes my confidence in this a bit.


It shouldn't. The fact that a meteor didn't hit the coder's charge while he was working on it is a minor miracle.


----------



## diverbelow

Yep, Samsung has finally released the source code for the Droid Charge. EP4D... downloading now.


----------



## bkhorn

So what is the difference between the 2? SCH-I510_Opensource.zip vs SCH-I510-VZW_Opensource.zip

Besides one being much bigger than the other.


----------



## edwards2243

One can only hope the latest and greatest fixes the in-call noise issues.


----------



## rabbert.klein

I suddenly don't care about the Galaxy Nexus delays since I found this and I'm even more surprised Verizon hasn't forced Samsung to remove it. I know the OTA is being deployed so they can't put the cat back in the bag but usually it is weeks after the OTA before the source is released.


----------



## xlehmannx

So what does the source code mean as far as custom roms go?


----------



## landshark

xlehmannx said:


> So what does the source code mean as far as custom roms go?


Better kernels. Better capable of handling overclock and undervolt than hacked up stock kernels.


----------



## rabbert.klein

landshark said:


> Better kernels. Better capable of handling overclock and undervolt than hacked up stock kernels.


You are forgetting the most important part, which is full ASOP or in otherwords the only thing I care about.


----------



## landshark

rabbert.klein said:


> You are forgetting the most important part, which is full ASOP or in otherwords the only thing I care about.


I don't think this source code will help with getting AOSP roms as the RIL code is not included in this source release. RIL is what's holding up CM7 and I believe JT has already said gingerbread source will not help him with CM7 since he needs the RIL source.


----------



## rabbert.klein

landshark said:


> I don't think this source code will help with getting AOSP roms as the RIL code is not included in this source release. RIL is what's holding up CM7 and I believe JT has already said gingerbread source will not help him with CM7 since he needs the RIL source.


Damn it, I guess it is back to anticipating the G Nexus and eventually paying full price for me then.


----------



## JihadSquad

landshark said:


> I don't think this source code will help with getting AOSP roms as the RIL code is not included in this source release. RIL is what's holding up CM7 and I believe JT has already said gingerbread source will not help him with CM7 since he needs the RIL source.


Can't someone just port cm7 and use the Samsung ril? At last we would have something. This is my first Android so i have no Ides what that would take.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## landshark

JihadSquad said:


> Can't someone just port cm7 and use the Samsung ril? At last we would have something. This is my first Android so i have no Ides what that would take.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


There's no Samsung RIL source code to use right now. Until the devs get their hands on RIL source code they are kind of stuck right now.


----------



## shrike1978

JihadSquad said:


> Can't someone just port cm7 and use the Samsung ril? At last we would have something. This is my first Android so i have no Ides what that would take.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


There are three options when it comes to integrating functionality into code.

1) Integrate already written source
2) Import available libraries into a project
3) Write new code to perform the task

The RIL for this device is closed source and is not available in library form, so options 1 and 2 are unavailable. For option 3, you either need the full specs available for what you are trying to do, or, you have to reverse engineer it by trial and error. Reverse engineering is the only option here, and it's not a simple task. imnuts posted on another thread recently about the basic steps that have to be done to make the RIL work, and while the basic tasks can be laid out pretty simply, actually executing them is anything but straighforward. Bottom line is you need someone who not only has a strong grasp of Java development...they also need to have a strong grasp of debugging and developing in embedded systems. Even then, they need time and luck.


----------



## JihadSquad

shrike1978 said:


> There are three options when it comes to integrating functionality into code.
> 
> 1) Integrate already written source
> 2) Import available libraries into a project
> 3) Write new code to perform the task
> 
> The RIL for this device is closed source and is not available in library form, so options 1 and 2 are unavailable. For option 3, you either need the full specs available for what you are trying to do, or, you have to reverse engineer it by trial and error. Reverse engineering is the only option here, and it's not a simple task. imnuts posted on another thread recently about the basic steps that have to be done to make the RIL work, and while the basic tasks can be laid out pretty simply, actually executing them is anything but straighforward. Bottom line is you need someone who not only has a strong grasp of Java development...they also need to have a strong grasp of debugging and developing in embedded systems. Even then, they need time and luck.


Thanks. You learn something every day...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## RWNube

Out of curiosity, does anybody have opinions regarding the likelihood of RIL source being released? What examples have their been of Samsung or Verizon releasing RIL code for other devices?
Does the VIA baseband for 3G pose an issue for source release since many of the phones that have CM7 are Qualcomm basebands? Also, does the Samsung 4G baseband pose an issue for source release because its Samsung's own design and presumably intellectual property?

Is it possible and legal for Verizon and/or Samsung to withhold RIL source for as long as they want? I'm just trying to be realistic, perhaps Samsung/Verizon intend to prevent the public from loading CM7 on our phones. They did hire Steve "Cyanogen" Kondik- it should be interesting to see where this all leads...


----------



## trparky

So what form is the RIL in if it's not a library?


----------



## shrike1978

trparky said:


> So what form is the RIL in if it's not a library?


It's being delivered in complete binary form only integrated into the stock rom. It isn't covered by the open source licensing.


----------



## trparky

So what if it's only a binary version of the RIL? It can still be loaded into the kernel, the only thing is that it would make it a tainted kernel but who cares, we've had that happen before.


----------



## electron

shrike1978 said:


> It isn't covered by the open source licensing.


I think this is really the problem, is it not?

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## anoninja118

electron said:


> I think this is really the problem, is it not?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


yes, OEMs are not obligated to release anything RIL source related and most likely will not even if asked


----------



## chrstdvd

This thread forced me to learn all these acronyms that I have been ignoring the past few years. I just finished reading an interesting Wikipedia article I found by Googling, "What is CM7". It gives the complete history of CMx builds. Our Charger's are not listed for CM7 but hopefully the Charge is a close enough to the Samsung phones that are listed. I even discovered that "Cyanogen" is a real word. I have a little dictionary on my desk top that speaks words as well as give the definition. Now I can pronounce it.

Now that I understand it, I might put a CM6 ROM on my D2 and tinker with it a little bit. I have been reluctant in the past because of Forums being full of horror stories about them. I know most times the horror stories are caused by not following instructions, but, I just did not want to chance it.

In the meantime I think I will crank up my Android SDK and see if I can get the emulator up and running for a Charge.


----------



## 0195311

Noob question here. Is there any chance that a system dump of the CDMA version of the Galaxy Nexus, similar to the one of the GSM version found here, could supply a RIL that could be modified to work for the Charge? I know there's probably no telling until Google does decide to release the CDMA version, but here's to hoping!


----------

